# Fast eaters? how to stop this....



## rer1977 (Nov 8, 2008)

Gordy was never a fast eater, before he was on the innova.. When he had gone on the innova he started to INHALe his food.. I mean litterally devour his food.. too cups of food in less than a minute gone, no chewing.

Now that he is on a cheaper food, he is still devouring, am i not feeding enough or it is a learned habit from when he was on this other food... I have had to start giving him food ever couple hours, as he is not retaining much of the nutrients as he is trying to eat his stool after he goes, which he never did. (vet said anyway) 

SO, do you feed more or smaller meals less often, he always acts like he is starving!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

There are several things you can do. Some people have gotten a brakefast bowl from one of the pet stores like Petco/Petsmart. They have humps in it to make the dog have to slow down to work around to eat. Also some people have used a muffin pan so the dogs have to go to each section. You definetely want him to slow down because eating fast causes them not to absorb the nutrients they need and mostly because they can bring in alot of air when eating fast which can bring on a bloat episode and that is one thing you dont ever want your dog to go thru. It can be very dangerous. Not to scare you but I have been thru it with Beau.


----------



## rer1977 (Nov 8, 2008)

I am very concerned about bloat... as it is i have had to take away his water around the time he eats because he has no issues with drinking a full bowl of water...

I was telling my husband that he has been burping, after he eats and i am probably overconcerned with him, as he is my first golden and but I don't want to have that happen, I will anything at this point to slow him down...

Thank you for the advice


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

The simplest thing to try is putting something in the bowl. Look around at your dog's toys. Rookie had a chew toy that's like a donut ring. I used to put that in his bowl so he had to eat around it. Oddly enough, he never just picked it up and moved it aside, so it worked quite well. If your dog does push aside the toy and continue to gulp everything down, you may need to buy a new bowl.

Some people also spread their food out on a cookie sheet so that they can't gulp it all at once.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I will have to try the cookie sheet thing. I have the same problem with Dakota. He can inhale 1.5-2 cups of California Natural in 30 seconds flat. Worries the hell out of me!





mdoats said:


> The simplest thing to try is putting something in the bowl. Look around at your dog's toys. Rookie had a chew toy that's like a donut ring. I used to put that in his bowl so he had to eat around it. Oddly enough, he never just picked it up and moved it aside, so it worked quite well. If your dog does push aside the toy and continue to gulp everything down, you may need to buy a new bowl.
> 
> Some people also spread their food out on a cookie sheet so that they can't gulp it all at once.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Here's a link:
http://www.brake-fast.net/

You can probably find them at Amazon if you don't see it at local stores.
We limit Sienna's water intake for this very reason.
Good luck.


----------



## rer1977 (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank you, i am going to have to get that... 

Yes, i have to limit his water intake because he just feels the need to drink it all, and i am so afraid of bloat... esp. with him


----------



## SF Golden (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi rer1977,

The strangest thing...we were having the same problem with our 6 mth old. Literally, would inhale his food with no chewing as well. At the time, we were feeding him 2 cups per day. When we had a follow up appointment with the vet, she said we should up his food to 3 cups per day. Since then, a miracle....now he eats 1 cup in the morning, 1 cup at lunch time and the last in the early evening. He eats slowly and chews! I'm not sure how old or how much you're feeding, but give it a try!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

I am adding water to the Honeys food.Seems like helps a lot.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

cookie sheet sounds a good idea. I used to put my cat's food on a small plate, because he would eat way too fast and vomit. It helped out a lot.


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

We got Murphy a bowl from Petsmart for about $9 and it has worked like magic!!! It's similar to the break-fast bowl. He hates it but it stopped is Burping and gulping that constantly followed his marathon eating sessions.


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

Tessie, our pup, threw up, likely after eating too fast, and the vet had us feed her yogurt for a day or so. 
Since then we've taken to mixing in a tablespoon or two of plain yogurt into her food, and then smearing the food into a ring around the bowl. It slows her her down quite a lot, and the yogurt probably helps with her digestion.

No more upchucks, in any case. 
Allen


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

The slow-down eating bowls they have at Petsmart are only about 8 bucks.....


----------



## rer1977 (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your help. I am taking him to petsmart again today, and will look at all options..


----------



## acquila (Dec 24, 2008)

one of my goldens, promise is the same way! she eats like she hasen't in weeks, she obsesses over water, and she burps! to slow her eating down i have put her kibble in one of her toy kong ball thingys, so it takes her a while to get it out, and she chews it, the water i'm still working on, ive thought about getting one of those huge water bottle, the type you use for rabbits, but bigger. if you find anything that works please let me know, i will do the same.


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

I just bought a Brake-Fast bowl today for both my goldens. I'm truly hoping they work like people say they do. Jake has gotten really bad about woofing his food down and it needs to stop. I'm truly hoping these bowls do the trick


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I use it as training time. i'll put small amounts into the bowl and say, "WAIT!". I'm at a point now where I can walk all the way around the kitchen island without him breaking the wait command. I then say, "OK!" and he goes for his food.
After he finishes, he backs up, sits, and waits again. We do this maybe 5 or 6 times a feeding to keep him a bit slower.
I will also feed him a few kibbles at a time by hand-sometimes he actually CHEWS one or two of them!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Also, the metal feeding dishes I use, I just turn them upside down.

And for mental stimulation, I often just toss Jules meals out on the back patio and it scatters and takes him a while to eat it but he is totally exhausted afterwards.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Tennis balls in teh bowl help too, for my ca who would "scarf and barf" we used an upsid edown shot glass.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Use a bundt pan, or muffin tin. These are apparently medieval tools used in an ancient housewife ritual called "baking".


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

olik said:


> I am adding water to the Honeys food.Seems like helps a lot.


 Same here - just a little H2O and the pack slows down.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

You could also feed his meals in a treat ball, which he has to push around with his nose and only a few kibbles at a time fall out. It's mentally stimulating and definitely slows the gulpers down!


----------

